# Building loft



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

OK so after almost a year i am finally building a loft for my lil ones. its still in its first phase. would you guys suggest anything to improve it. there still going to put the roof and the floor. i was thinking of putting wood in the interior for the sides and the roof. would that be good?? excuse chubb chubb she just loves taking pics. lol

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P8310518-1.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P8310517.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P8310516.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is this a pre-built structure? What kind of wire is that? What are the dimensions?

I like the idea of a mobile aviary/loft-that can be locked and remain stationary, but you have to make sure it is a permanent structure with protection from wind, rain, and predators. Make sure there is no open or sharp wire there.

I think this would make a nice aviary with a few modifications, but you still need a coop. 

If you only plan to house a couple of birds you could build a little house within this structure, depends on how big it is.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

no its not a pre-structure. they build it from the ground up. the wire is hardware cloth. and the dimensions are 6ft long 4ft wide and 6ft high. they still have alot more to do. oh yea the wheels things have locks on them so where ever i put them i can lock the wheels for it wont be moving. and if i have to move it i can simply unlock the wheels. i just plan on keeping my two kings in there, so i think that they will have plenty of space. when there done i still plan to modify it myself to me liking.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Vivi said:


> no its not a pre-structure. they build it from the ground up. the wire is hardware cloth. and the dimensions are 6ft long 4ft wide and 6ft high. they still have alot more to do. oh yea the wheels things have locks on them so where ever i put them i can lock the wheels for it wont be moving. and if i have to move it i can simply unlock the wheels. i just plan on keeping my two kings in there, so i think that they will have plenty of space. when there done i still plan to modify it myself to me liking.


I looked at the pictures. Seems to be a nice size. It's hard to tell about the wire. Some of it looks like hardware cloth and some looks like regular yard fencing wire. We normally recommend 1/4" hardware cloth, as it's pretty much predator proof. We'll all be curious to watch the progress on this little loft. The fact that it can be moved is pretty neat. Will you have some sort of building or roosting area so that they can get in out of the weather?


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

no i made sure that its all wire cloth i guess that some is overlapping and yea of course there still not done and today they added the roof to it but i was still thinking about putting some wood in the interior or exterior just in case. i was think of putting if along the top.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is just me, who knows very little, if anything about building stuff.. ......but it seems that if you are going to the expense of putting wood on the outside OR inside,why not just build a little building and attach this structure to it and use for an aviary. Of course, I guess it wouldn't be mobile then, so maybe that's not an option..... ......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> This is just me, who knows very little, if anything about building stuff.. ......but it seems that if you are going to the expense of putting wood on the outside OR inside,why not just build a little building and attach this structure to it and use for an aviary. *Of course, I guess it wouldn't be mobile then, *so maybe that's not an option..... ......



Put 'em BOTH on wheels!   

Shi


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

you guys should of told me this earlier. lol but yea now there about done and its all seal now so i cant add the house even if i wanted to. i was going to put the wood for protection against the elements.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Vivi said:


> you guys should of told me this earlier. lol but yea now there about done and its all seal now so i cant add the house even if i wanted to. i was going to put the wood for protection against the elements.


We would be interested in seeing the finished product...........


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

oh yea of course as soon as there done im going outside and take some pics. one question they just finished painting it and i would like to know how long i should wait to put them in there. i was thinking like 3-4 days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Vivi said:


> oh yea of course as soon as there done im going outside and take some pics. one question they just finished painting it and i would like to know how long i should wait to put them in there. i was thinking like 3-4 days.


I guess it depends on what type of paint they used. The stuff we put on our floors takes at least 2 days to dry. I won't put birds in there for about 4 or 5 days. The paint we use on the walls is different. It dries in a few hours. They bird are ok to go in there after about 2 days.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

ok Lovebirds and everyone else here are the pics. sorry it took so long i went out. here you go. 


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P9010511.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P9010512.jpg


also i was think of putting bedding for the floors would that be ok. i was thinking aspen bedding since i have a chinchilla and i can easily get it and is always available.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's nice and very sturdy looking, Vivi. Good job, I think. I'll let others respond on the bedding part, but I think you will be making yourself a whole lot of work and mess to deal with by trying to use wood shavings. I know that some do, but I suspect that putting linoleum on the floor or perhaps a thin piece of plywood would serve you better.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I use aspen for some of my pigeons/doves but I think pin of something like that works better wich I also use, as well as wood shavings from my gramps. Aspen is good but something like pin is softer well thats what i think.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks Terry i was just thinking about the mess which i HATE. the thing is that the bottom is removable as in it has a tray and it slides out. i was just wondering if i can do that because i dont want it to look bare and then i remembered bout the mess. lol so i dont know i might do it or might not.

thanks vegeta2802 for the input. i will look into that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think this is really nice and I love the way this is set up , but the birds still need protection from heavy driving winds and rain.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

yes i know thats why i was thinking of adding some wood along the top for they can be protected.


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

ok one more thing. inside there is a flat surface for i can put there food water etc. i was wondering if i can put sandpaper on top of it because i dont want them to stand on the painted surface. its dry already but i want to wait until tomorrow to put them in. i want to put the sandpaper because i dont want them to chip the paint and they might ingest it and i dont want nothing bad to happen to them. here is a pic.


http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/VvivivV/P9020516.jpg

Thanx Ruben


----------

